# France Passion GPS



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

My new copy of the FP membership pack has arrived.

On the rear of the pamphlet which holds the windscreen sticker and membership card it says...."GPS co-ordinates can be downloaded in the Members Section of our website" (there's a code given)


Has anyone manged to find them? :? 

Under the Members Section there seems only information on buying the book and joining the scheme.

I've searched other parts of the FP website but no trace

Any ideas anyone??


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

It is still saying will be available in March!
James


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

JP said:


> It is still saying will be available in March!
> James


Nope- My form says...."can be downloaded...."

which I take means "can" now.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I have received the new guide too, but I can't access the members area with my account! All I can find is some info that there is a charge for the GPS stuff. Neither can I find a way to tell them my email address, just in case they have an old one, suppose I should email them.

All adds to the fun of touring France. :lol:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

This is where you can log on to download them but it still says under construction.

http://www.france-passion.com/gb_accesadherent.php

James


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ah- Eureka!

"hidden" in French on the left hand side of the UK page is...."Clients Masters....Activation de votre Carte Invite"

Clicking this takes yoiu to an activation page including the need to insert the Code I mentioned before.

Hopefully-eventually-this will enable the download of GPS co-ords.

THanks anyway


edit "but it still says under construction."

Not on the website I'm on


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

https://www.france-passion.com/fp/form/gb/adhesion/gb_adhesion.php

See oval shaped link (orange) on left hand side


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had no problem getting to the members area, especially if you click on the Union Jack on the upper right side.
Still says under construction, which is strange as the service is past it's launch date for 2013. Also disappointed that the GPS info appears to be a chargeable service.
Gerry


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

If you click on the 'espace adherent' under the flags on the right it states that the section is still under construction and expects to be up and running in March. The GPS coordinates will be available then.

They give you the option of being notified when it's online if you enter the requested details.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've been able to register my "membership" by inserting my "Access Code" and supplying my Email address so it seems strange if they are saying the Membership part is under construction.

On registering they've sent me an email back wishing me an enjoyable time with France Passion-but no mention of GPS co-ords, with or without payment, and no reference either to anything still being constructed :roll: 

When the pack arrived in the post there was certainly no mention within it of "GPS co-ords once the Site has been constructed" or even "GPS co-ords will have to be paid for"

I've emailed Vicarious Books to see if they can shed any light


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have not got the GPS as such , but I have poi's of France passion on my tomtom. Not sure if they are up to date, and I cannot remember where I got them from. However, any one wants them and can tell me how to put them up for download, they are yours.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Telbell said:


> https://www.france-passion.com/fp/form/gb/adhesion/gb_adhesion.php
> 
> See oval shaped link (orange) on left hand side


I think this page is for people to register their details on France Passion if they have bought their guide from another location (a concession). They appear to maintain a list of current subscribers so that hosts can check membership details if required.

The members area can be found on the right under the flags.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Got email today from vicarious, saying, due to the high number who use the france passion sites without joining, co-ordinates will be encrypted and those posting the co-ordinates on forums will be tracked down and appropriate action taken, my wording.

Wonder how this will work.
the france passion sites are shown in the french aires book, not vicarious, but don't thin there are co ordinates in that book.
Confused of Hull

Sue


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Blobsta said:


> I have not got the GPS as such , but I have poi's of France passion on my tomtom. Not sure if they are up to date, and I cannot remember where I got them from. However, any one wants them and can tell me how to put them up for download, they are yours.


Surely, this is exactly the type of action that France Passion are trying to stop. How do you prevent non-members downloading and using the POIs?
Gerry


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I believe by encryption they mean that in the new book every stopover has a code and the points of interest in the gps file will only be known by this code. To find them you will look in the book and choose your stopover then search your satnav or the code.

James


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Just received our copy for 2013, our first and also cannot find anything on the GPS downloads.

I registered my email address and members access code and all I got was "Thank you for your information! You will receive a notification from us as soon as the Members Area is available."

One would think if you have paid your money for the book the GPS and members area would be available now. 

To be honest I do not think the brochure should be sold until the members area is available, after all thats one of the things you are paying for isnt it ?

DJM


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

agreed. and as has been said to charge extra for gps is a cheek.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Had an email yesterday evening to say the GPS downloads were now available but only instructions in French.

The English and German sites were still 'under construction'.

You need your membership number and access code to get started.
Then you choose your model of navigator.Loads of Garmins and TomToms.Ours is Tomtom Camper and Caravan and that is fine.

Before you go any further you have to pay 2€ which is not bad really.

So they fulfilled their promise of being ready in March and by Easter but only just.

Helen


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Koppersbeat

Are the french GPS worth loading or is it best to wait until the English ones are available ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi DJM,

Haven't actually done the download yet for the same reason.
We can afford to wait a week as we don't go to France until April 14th.

Perhaps some of the MHF members who live in France will let us know.

Helen


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have just (4 April) tried to download the GPS coors using the french site. English site still not available.
I get an exe file and it starts to install but when it gets to the part where there is a green bar making progress across the screen it just sits there.

Has anyone managed to actually download the GPS coords


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We ( ie safariboy and I) have downloaded the FP GPS from the French members area of the FP website to our TomTom so please ignore the posting above.

The confusion was caused by the fact that the French website opened a new folder for the ov2 and bmp files ( called Mes POIs) in the Downloads folders on my computer. This is not something that I've experienced anyway.

Once retrieved from there it was easy to do the rest. The last message given by the computer is that the bmp symbol is too small but this does not seem to be the case- it is actually quite large !

G

PS Even having downloaded the POIs then there is still a 4 digit number and letter combination - same as in the FP guide- to negotiate. I suspect the French Secret Service designed this software ! We have to remind ourselves that we only want to overnight at the farm, not bomb it.


----------



## nomad789 (Dec 13, 2012)

I managed to load GPS ov2 file to my Tom Tom but some of the codes differ from the book, going on Monday so will check it out.
Used the French members area and Google translate, paid 2 euros and needed to email french passion.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Any further info on this before I spend my 2 euros on the French version?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> Any further info on this before I spend my 2 euros on the French version?


Downloaded the POIs this afternoon. Same experience as Grizzly as in her post above (1401354)

Hope that helps


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

In for a penny in for a couple of euros!


----------



## nomad789 (Dec 13, 2012)

Update on FPcode
They work to get quite close used 3 in the last week
also downloaded aires poi's and they work
On free wifi thanks to Intermache & free parking
Will go and do shopping in morning.


----------



## nomad789 (Dec 13, 2012)

Update on FPcode
They work to get quite close used 3 in the last week
also downloaded aires poi's and they work
On free wifi thanks to Intermache & free parking
Will go and do shopping in morning.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I have two issues - one is that I have a Mac and they provide an exe file to run on a PC.
Secondly, it requires you to connect your SatNav and as I runCoPilot on an iPad that simply doesn't work for me.
Happy to pay my 2 euros but can anyone simply supply me with the .ov2 file so I can upload it to PoiViewer oand CoPilot on my iPad??

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We haven't tried to access the database YET.....

it took us three attempts to get the book from them.....

the first one vanished, the second one had a whole chunk missing (of all the pages we might have an interest in such as the Dordogne, Lot etc.......) and after three attempts we now have one.....

I tend to use the name and then Google maps to locate accurately in the area under investigation.....

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

What naffs me off is the book cost over £26 and we STILL do not have English GPS !! 

I had to find some of the details of the vineyard we wanted to stay at off the internet in Bergerac but addresses in France are a little vague to say the least.

My sat nav took me to a location over 4 miles away !!!! it was only because the owner of the property the sat nav took us too knew where the vineyard was.

VERY POOR !!!!!!

DJM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree about French addresses being vague our postal address is a village 5km from here, we give local directions to our house as we are in mid-countryside........

sadly even with detailed instructions AND GPS locations accurate to the nearest mm few delivery drivers can locate us - we suspect it is a lack of will power to locate us......

one driver recently ignored all written and verbal instructions and conversations with a French National (who was supervising building work here), and turned up 2 1/2 hours after the first phone conversation..........

with the side of his lorry dented and the nearside wing mirror ripped off and a very unhappy face for having crunched it in his enthusiasm to avoid our instructions.......

oh well, it brought a smile to our face.........  

and the building supervisor........ :lol: 

Our gite guests (and MHF visitors) locate our property without any problems using our instructions with or without GPS.....  

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> What naffs me off is the book cost over £26 and we STILL do not have English GPS !!
> 
> I had to find some of the details of the vineyard we wanted to stay at off the internet in Bergerac but addresses in France are a little vague to say the least.
> 
> ...


Sorry but still don't understand what you mean by English GPS - there is no such thing. GPS is GPS (Global).

Could you tell us just what you are expecting in the way of an English GPS. Or are you just saying that the GPS co-ords given in the book are not accurate.
If so, an example of an inaccurate one would be of interest to a number of people here.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think DJM is referring to DownLoad Instructions being in French and not English.

The thread in its entirety may make it clear what the issues are.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of the more interesting (and annoying) thing about buying an item in France such as white goods, TVs etc., or even such basics as paint, tools or any other items that come with printed instructions is that the range of languages they are printed in is immense;

French (not surprising), Spanish, German, Italian, Portugese, Greek, Turkish, Serbo-Croatian, Upper East Latvian, Mangalese and at least 3 other languages.......

You may have noticed the one commonly used European language that is missing from that selection.........

No I don't mean Latin or Maltese......

but the English language does not appear to be present on many such items on sale here.......

that slight gap does make life interesting at times......

but so far I have not given MrsW cat worming tablets (I think :? ), although than tin of cassoulet de boeuf that we had with the picture of the labrador on the front did have an odd effect on my leg when I needed a wee........... :lol: 

Vive la difference, a la 1000 years of annoying the French.....

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I was told the instructions are never in English because they don't like the americans trying to take over the world. 
James


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well its been over 2 months now since the 2013 France Passion book became available and still and still no English GPS can be downloaded !!

The question needs to be asked...should the book have been released before these were ready ?

DJM


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"The question needs to be asked...should the book have been released before these were ready ? "

Probably "no".

But I'm not bothering anyway-as has been said it's a bit of a cheek charging extra for the downloads, and from what I gather many are not that accurate.

I'll take my chance and risk the directions :lol:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The GPS points only give the reference number so the only anglification I can see would be to the download instructions. Google should be your friend if you have not mastered school pupil French.
The files are not encrypted as I have two devices and have copied from one to another, one of which was not in the download list.
Intend using next week so will see if any use.


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Got my 2013 book yesterday. Found it quite a simple process to enter the user code into their website, from the leaflet with the sticker and membership card on it and then download the executable file with the POI's in it. The page for the download was in English.

When the file was downloaded I opened it up and it had about three lines of French instructions in the window, typed these in google translate and all it was telling me was to plug my gps in and then wait. Did this then had another French instruction pop up. This said it had recognised my GPS and to press the button below. Did this and it imported all the points to a folder in my Extras section on the GPS. 

Great stuff and not really rocket science. If your struggling with a few lines of French on a screen then I wonder how you cope with actually being in the country?  

Just a note, if your using a Mac then you're buggered as .exe files won't run on them, had to dust off my old laptop to do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Have a read of this, click the British Flag to get it in English.

FP GPS Instructions


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

" If your struggling with a few lines of French on a screen then I wonder how you cope with actually being in the country? Very Happy "

It's not the French that bothers me :wink: 

It's the techie bit...and the fact that many say they aren't very accurate.....and the fact you have to pay ...the principle

"Anglification"....that's a nice word :lol:

Oh and another reason....the info on the FP web page says
"Before ordering:

1- Check that your GPS model is compliant using the list on the right. If it is not on the list, do not download !

My GPS (Satnav) model is not compliant! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

What sort of SatNav do you have?

If you do not wish the instructions anglified do you want dem in Patois?

Mia di tiitʃa
Mi de ina Cambridgeshire
It a puoɹ tiŋ dat kiaan maʃ ant.
:lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"What sort of SatNav do you have? 
"

Snooper :roll: . Not listed


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

What format do snooper use?
I installed the POI's on my parents TomTom then used windows explorer to find the POI file and copy it to our laptop, then I could copy it on to my iPad to use with copilot.
If you are able to load POI's via computer to your snooper then this should also work for you.

James


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone loaded the GPS codes onto a Tomtom Camper and Caravan?

Mytomtom site is telling me I have now installed them,but I can't find them.

The PDF instructions seem to be the same for all Tomtom models.
I get as far as " poi in the city",then the screen says "city/ code",what do you do next?

Helen


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Helen

I think it means the code of the place you want to stay, which is in the book on the page you want.

I am a little sceptical whether to try it on my tomtom camper :roll: 

DJM


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi DJM,
Yes I have put in the code from the book but nothing happens.
I emailed France Passion support and they just directed me to the list of supported devices and the relevant PDF instructions,which I already had.

Seem to be going round in circles,it is probably something basic I am doing wrong.

Helen


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hope you sort it. Thats why I have not downloaded them 

DJM


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Just back from France and used an FP site for the first time.

They appear to have put numerous spurious places on the list which are not FP sites. You therefore cannot use the "POI near route" facility if you were heading in a general direction and wanted to stay somewhere without checking first.
We then chose to go to a particular FP site the next day. The book and the POI took us to a site which was some 100 yards from the proper site (does FP not say it helps your holiday to talk to the locals?). The SatNav was therefore as accurate as the book.
The site was a restaurant and when we arrived we approached someone coming out the back of the restaurant and he saw the FP book. The discourse comprised of "OK?"-"OK" "C'est tout?"-"C'est tout".
We were looking for a meal and were sizing up the menu as we went out for a walk pm - only to find they did not open on a Tuesday evening.


----------

